# New CNC build



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

A soon I finish the 2 project that I have started, slow getting back up to speed after getting of the hospital 15 days ago.
Specs on project
17 x 20 table 
X Y Z are going to use 200 to 305 oz steppers
12-10 2 start lead screws 
X 2 lead screws with timing belt drive
Y 1 lead screw
Z 1 lead screw
Mach 2 or 3 software
G- code is Ace Converter


Should be able to start at the end of Nov. will post build pics as it goes.
It will be my own design, I was thinking if I can design high dollar machine for a fourtion 500 company I should be able to this. This will be fun I think.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Good luck ajh359. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi ajh359

Good luck with the build and looking forward to your unique build,, keep an eye on the little devil as you go,,,,, they get testy at times and love giving you a hard time.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have work with CNC mills at my last before I had to retire. I was building robotic for production machines, try where picking up the finish product and packing it in boxes. I did this for ten years.


----------



## Gary696 (Jan 28, 2006)

ajh359 said:


> A soon I finish the 2 project that I have started, slow getting back up to speed after getting of the hospital 15 days ago.
> Specs on project
> 17 x 20 table
> X Y Z are going to use 200 to 305 oz steppers
> ...


I am waiting with great anticipation for your reports on this project. I'm a retired CNC machinist and have often thought of building something of the sort you are planning.

So, hurry-up!

Gary B


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been getting some parts now, I was going to use metal for frame but I will not it this one, may be on second machine it I do one. I will use aluminum for bearing supports. I was thinking that I would make the gantry fix and put set it up in the middle of the machine and the table move forward and backward under the gantry. I will have to decide how much it travel it will have so I will know how much cutting surface it will have. The plans are not final on how I'm going to build this thing. Will not use MDF on it, I'm going to laminate some 1/2 and 3/8 plywood so it will be more stable in weather change and stronger I think.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi ajh359

Maybe this parts list may give you an idea or two as you design yours. Like you our second one will be made of aluminium, you can use the first one to cut the aluminium for the second. 

Have a great day enjoy your build.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

John thanks for the pic's, I have been doing a lot of reading at CNCZONE. I have look at his prints of the machines he builds very good design. You can find a lot of good info there and the guys there know there stuff. You know it all depends on how much money you want to spend on it. Rails and rollers skate bearings or linear rails and bearings, stepper motors and drives. So you can let your pocket book do your talking.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi ajh

I do know the expense we have soaked near $2000. into ours, and still growing. Scott (my son) likes to put as many bells and whistles he can on it. 

We are looking serious at a rack and pinion with servos for our next build. Maybe something like that would be worth looking into.

Looking forward to seeing some photos of your build.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rack & pinion works good, just got set pinion right so you will have a minimum back lash. I going try the gantry in middle so you will not have to move the weight of the gantry, that be one place you will have to worry about back lash.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

With a fix gantry I'm not going to have the travel I want. So I'm back to redoneing this thing. To have a fix gantry the cnc will have to be a long bed to work and do not have the room to do so. Check Twice can I have a few measurement from you it is not asking to much, if you can not that will be OK. Here is a pic of what I need.
Thanks Andrew


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi ajh

I have a complete build on this site and if you give me specific parts you want measurements for not a problem. Maybe check out,,,,
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/8375-new-build-cnc-router-22.html

Maybe this will give you a few ideas. If I have the answer to your question it is yours for the asking.

Have a great day


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe you can see this picture is better, I need these measurements :
center line between A & B and then the measurements from the center line of 
B to the bottom of the support C. hope this makes it clear.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

The center to center of A & B is,,,, four inches

The center of B to C is,,,,, 5 inches

From top to bottom of end piece is 10 1/4 inches

From top of end piece to center of top slide 1 1/2 inches

Hope this helps and just ask if you have more questions

Have a great day


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks that is what I needed, How is your cnc doing?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I found building the unit was the fun and easy stuff, I slipped a little when it came time to learn the programing. It was a whole new launage, but I am slowly learning.

We have some new bits on order, and when they get here we will see about more learning. 

Good luck on the build.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Like I said john to see you up and running. Was going to build mine out of wood but that has change. I'm going to make it one time. So it is going be steel and aluminium. Got drives and steppers from hobbycnc they have a special 305 oz and a 4 axis drive for 315.00 plus shipping. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good day

I may suggest the MechMate as a choice for the steel/aluminium one. We were going to build Joes Hybred 4x4 (we even bought the plans from Joe) but have decided to go with the MechMate as our second build. The mistakes we made and the design changes we seen needed were easy in wood but you are right the aluminium is the way to go.

We have done some looking into "rack and pinion" and servos as the method of our rails for the MechMate. There is a 100 page (legal size) break down for the MechMate, (on line)and it is downloaded, printed and sitting waiting for Scott and I.

We feel we could not get our accuracy too much better (we are within .005 if an inch) but our feed speed will surely increase. We are also looking at a "spindle router for the MechMate as well, very pricy ,,,but,,, I guess you get what you pay for.

This is a labour of love and requires alot of determination. Good luck with your build.

BTW,,,,, We used the 305oz steppers with the three axis board from HobbyCNC, our next build will have the 4th axis. Learning ones needs is half the fun. 

Chat in a bit.


----------



## blfuller123 (Jan 11, 2009)

John,
I think I remember someone on cnczone selling a kit like the one you paoted pictures of. Did you buy that as a kit and if so, can you pass a long the information? I built a cnc a couple of years ago, but enede up selling it before I really had a chance to play with it. I would love to put together another machine, but would love to find a kit the second time around.

-Brett


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Brett

Yes you buy the MDF precut and add everything else yourself. This thread will give you a link to Joe and his 2006. http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?p=470347#post470347

I have the instructions (not very detailed) and a parts breakdown (fairly good) for that model. If it is any help I would be willing to send you. My thread has most of the cost breakdown but if you have a specific question I will answer.

Also look at a 4x4 hybred by Joe. There is also the Mech Mate. 

Have a fine day and will chat soon. Good luck with the build.


----------



## blfuller123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks John,
I found his website and his yahoo group as well. I am seriously thinking about building another machine. The first one I build was made out of metal to cut acrylic. I think I would like one just for cutting wood and I am confident I could build one out of wood.


----------



## blfuller123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of my first machine

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29596


----------

